# how many children do you have?



## nathanalex (Sep 30, 2010)

How many children do you have?
http://www.nevadaepdmcoatings.info


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

2 that I know of


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

How is this related to ROOFING??


----------



## waverider (Dec 17, 2010)

roofing!!!!
kidz??????????????:blink:


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Zero


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Unless they were made on the roof,or being born on the roof that would be better.:thumbup:
________
Sexual transmitted diseases forums


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a strange question. Who gives F%&^*K !. Next "roofing" question ?


----------



## FCCR (Dec 7, 2010)

4, 3 of them work on roofs. That makes it a little related.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

FCCR said:


> 4, 3 of them work on roofs. That makes it a little related.


4, none of them are roofers.
I wanted more but my Wife told me too F*** **f.


----------



## Mr Roofer (Nov 17, 2009)

> *how many children do you have?*


do you mean subs?


----------



## riggs (Jan 18, 2011)

1 and twins on the way


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

4 natural and in the process of adopting a 5th. Although my wife would probably claim she has 6 if you count me.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mr Roofer said:


> do you mean subs?


Thats some funny sh**.How true that is.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## billwestroofing (Dec 31, 2010)

2 and 4 dogs that all rate higher than me in my wides eyes.

No subs here bad word in my book lol


----------

